# Queen's York Rangers



## Michael OLeary (21 Jul 2010)

I have someone looking for contact information for the Queen's York Rangers (museum or regimental archives contact if possible, or any effective unit point of contact).  They are doing family research and want to try and confirm two ancestors names on unit nominal rolls in the 1920s-1940s if possible.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jul 2010)

*Home  Museums  CF Museum Directory

Directory of Accredited Canadian Forces (CF) Museums* 

The Queen’s York Rangers (1st American Regiment) RCAC Regimental Museum
Mailing Address: 
Fort York Armoury
660 Fleet Street West , Toronto ON, M5V 1A9
Telephone:1-416-203-4642
Fax:1-416-203-3675
Email: 
World Wide Web: www.qyrang.org
Hours of operation: 
Contact the museum





I know it isn't much, and it appears that one would have to contact the unit to have their curator/archivist avail.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jul 2010)

WOW !   

The link that DND supplies for their website is all in Chinese.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> WOW !
> 
> The link that DND supplies for their website is all in Chinese.
> 
> Sorry about that.



Thanks George.  Looks like someone didn't renew their website subscription.


----------



## Thorvald (21 Jul 2010)

Mike, if you haven't gotten a contact yet, I'll step up.

I'll fire off a PM with contact info for your needs.

Cheers
    Tim


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jul 2010)

Ack. Thanks.


----------

